# I'm A Boss !!!



## Madmann (Oct 27, 2011)

As my sig says ... Just you all should know that by now.

Thank me later for this public service announcement.




















Carry on jealous faggots.


----------



## Madmann (Oct 27, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Its great to see them in my rear view mirror eating dust
> as I drive away in my mercedes benz with my girl at my side.
> 
> I thrive on their frustation of not having a life as awesome as mine.


 


REDDOG309 said:


> Rigiiiiiiht......mercedes benz with my girl at my side, you are delusional. How big is the diamond on your pinky ring?


 
You're an old disgruntled bi-sexual who's been striking out from both sides of the plate.

So I would not expect you to understand a brash young crusader of style and excitement like me.

The truth hurts you, I know, but you only have yourself to blame.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 27, 2011)

your not a boss your a fucking asshole You toss salads at saladworks during the day and you toss salads at the gay clubs at night. boss..... thats a good one you delusional cum dumpster.


----------



## gearin up (Oct 27, 2011)

ok youre a complete loon but Im positive repping you just cause I cant stop laughing. Is this the song that you based Gentleman off of?


----------



## Madmann (Oct 27, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> your not a boss your a fucking asshole You toss salads at saladworks during the day and you toss salads at the gay clubs at night. boss..... thats a good one you delusional cum dumpster.


 
Old Granpa Fuddy-duddy Hater in the house. Awesome!



gearin up said:


> ok youre a complete loon but Im positive repping you just cause I cant stop laughing. Is this the song that you based Gentleman off of?


 
Who the fuck is gentleman? And you say I'm the loon.

Look up the word 'irony' it will serve you well to know it.


----------



## gearin up (Oct 27, 2011)

lol whatever. Whos gentleman lol


----------



## Madmann (Oct 27, 2011)

gearin up said:


> lol whatever. Whos gentleman lol


 
I've grown tired of all your gayness and confusion.

If you gonna keep posting in my thread, you better change that hideous avatar.

I'm sick of looking at your subpar water-sack of a body each time you decide to ramble.


----------



## Rednack (Oct 27, 2011)

Madmann said:


> I'm sick of looking at your subpar water-sack of a body each time you decide to ramble.


The only sack you're eye balling is his codsack..


----------



## Madmann (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh and to you other faggots especially Big Pussy, I need to be a little clearer.

My girlfriend is like a combination of the two actresses below:






The sexy eyes of Goodwin ^^^ and bunny nose.








And lips and hairstyle of Alexis ^^^ whose hair sort of redish too.







^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

And a body similar to this but with a much firmer booty, that I love to spank.


----------



## Madmann (Oct 27, 2011)

Rednack said:


> The only sack you're eye balling is his codsack..


 
What the fuck are you on about porky?

If he turns you on that much ask him on a date.

Leave me out of it. In fact take it out of MY thread ASAP.


----------



## Rednack (Oct 27, 2011)

Madmann said:


> What the fuck are you on about porky?
> 
> If she turns you on that much ask her on a date.
> 
> Leave me out of it. In fact take it out of MY thread ASAP.



I could tell from the very post i read of yours, you was a bitch..But i never in a million years dreamed, you'd be such a sexy bitch...


nice calves and sway-back btw..


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 27, 2011)

what does this thread mean exactly? did you go a whole day without shitting your big boy diaper? that ass is photoshopped and you're not garnering enough give a shit for me to even show where you got the other pics. you girlfriend is your hand and a bottle of your mom's lotion. give it up eddie not one person here believes your delusions but you.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 27, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> i don't have time to do it with them all. i'm sure a few are real but



you'll have to forgive eddie. his mom had enough left over after buying her crack to microwave him some REAL spaghettio's tonight and not the regular generic kind. he's a little manic about it.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## gearin up (Oct 27, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Oh and to you other faggots especially Big Pussy, I need to be a little clearer.
> 
> My girlfriend is like a combination of the two actresses below:
> 
> ...


 You are clearly a loner and while I believe that your girlfriend is exactly as you have described she is still imaginary just like the image of yourself that you are trying to pass off here.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 27, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Oh and to you other faggots especially Big Pussy, I need to be a little clearer.
> 
> My girlfriend is like a combination of the two actresses below:
> 
> ...




so..... your customized real doll finally arrived. does that mean you'll be posting less? 

it's reddish btw.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Oct 27, 2011)

he has accomplished his mission, brought attention to himself over nonsense threads. and he knows this also probably sitting behind his computer enjoying how people are growing gray hairs over his nonsense threads/attacks. Someone gotta say it


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 27, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> he has accomplished his mission, brought attention to himself over nonsense threads. and he knows this also probably sitting behind his computer enjoying how people are growing gray hairs over his nonsense threads/attacks. Someone gotta say it



as long as no one clicks his sig link it's ok. he prob makes a thread and tries to check his youtube views 1000 times.

and btw THIS is the BOSS






YouTube Video


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## HialeahChico305 (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 27, 2011)

Madmann, I feel bad for taking the occasional jab at you because you obviously need professional help.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 27, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


>



Yummy


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Oct 27, 2011)

Help me with my cutting plan.

Meal Plan:
Meal One (7:00 AM)
Calories
Carbs
Protein
Fat
Madmann???s Mother???s Vagina 
275.0
52.0
13.0
3.0
1 Cup Skim Milk from her tits
85.0
12.0
8.0
2.0
1 lickerich panties from his mother
90.0
23.0
1.0
0.0
½ Cup Low Fat Yogurt
69.5
8.0
12.0
1.5
1 protein shake
107.0
2.0
23.0
1.0
TOTAL
625.0
97.0
56.5
14

Meal Two (9:30 AM)
Calories
Carbs
Protein
Fat
Madmann???s wife???s vagina 
95.0
0.0
22.5
1.0
8 oz orange juice
54.0
14.0
1.0
0.0
1 Cup Skim Milk from her tits
85.0
12.0
8.0
2.0
1 apple
50.0
13.0
1.0
1.0
TOTAL
284.0
39.0
32.5
4.0

Meal Three (12:00 PM)
Calories
Carbs
Protein
Fat
Madmann???s Mother???s asshole
230.0
50.0
5.0
1.0
1 tuna sandwich
153.0
2.0
26.0
6.0
1 banana
90.0
23.0
1.0
0.0
TOTAL
473.0
75.0
32.0
7.0

Pre-Workout (2:30 PM)Calories
Carbs
Protein
Fat
Madmann???s wife???s asshole
124.0
30.0
0.1
0.3
1 apple
50.0
13.0
1.0
1.0
TOTAL
174.0
33.0
1.1
1.3

Meal Five (5:00 PM)
Calories
Carbs
Protein
Fat
Madmann???s sister???s vagina
95.0
0.0
22.5
1.0
1 protein shake
107.0
2.5
23.0
0.5
1 Cup Skim Milk from her tits
85.0
12.0
8.0
2.0
TOTAL
287.0
15.5
53.5
3.5

Meal Six (8:00 PM)
Calories
Carbs
Protein
Fat
Madmann???s sister???s asshole
107.0
2.0
23.0
1.0
1 Spear Broccoli
60.5
9.0
5.0
0.5
TOTAL
167.0
11.0
28.0
1.5
DAILY TOTALS
2000.0
271.5
204.0
31.5

Supplementation Program:
Lube, nurse outfit for his mom, bowling pin to shove into his mother???s vagina, stiches for his mother's vagina and ass, blood transplant for his sister vagina after I break it.

Cardio: M/t/w/th/f/sa/su: ten hours of fucking his mother's ass


----------



## Rednack (Oct 27, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Help me with my cutting plan.
> 1/2 qt. of bull sperm just before bedtime


fixed...


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Oct 27, 2011)

Rednack said:


> fixed...


Yes after your girlfriend squirts and I teaspoon feed my sperm to her.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 27, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> he has accomplished his mission, brought attention to himself over nonsense threads. and he knows this also probably sitting behind his computer enjoying how people are growing gray hairs over his nonsense threads/attacks. Someone gotta say it


 indeed mah orange picking friend


----------



## Rednack (Oct 27, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Yes after your girlfriend squirts and I teaspoon feed my sperm to her.


The only sperm you can produce drips from your nostrils like a snotty nosed kid with a lazy ass mama...


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Oct 27, 2011)

Rednack said:


> The only sperm you can produce drips from your nostrils like a snotty nosed kid with a lazy ass mama...


 True. I cannot produce anymore after fucking your girlfriend for 24hrs straight. Everyone has there limits.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## Rednack (Oct 27, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> True. I cannot produce anymore after fucking your girlfriend for 24hrs straight. Everyone has there limits.


The way you keep running them blue light specials in the mens room of your local truck stop, i'd say you should stay full all the time..


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Oct 27, 2011)

Rednack said:


> The way you keep running them blue light specials in the mens room of your local truck stop, i'd say you should stay full all the time..


 Thanks, your girlfriend likes being gangbanged in the men's room with me. I'm glad I dragged her into there.


----------



## Rednack (Oct 27, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Thanks, your girlfriend likes being gangbanged in the men's room with me. I'm glad I dragged her into there.


Just because you dress in drag doesn't make you my girlfriend..nice back peddle tho..


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Oct 27, 2011)

Rednack said:


> Just because you dress in drag doesn't make you my girlfriend..nice back peddle tho..


 
Stop trying to pay people on this board to dress as women to fuck you. You will lose your V card eventually. I've told you no a million times, I'd rather fuck your girlfriend and have her pay me. The dirty fucking slut that she is.


----------



## Rednack (Oct 27, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> I'd rather fuck your girlfriend and have her pay me. Dirty fucking slut that she is.


Boy was you a big let down to my girlfriend because she don't eat pussy...

she wants her money back..


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Oct 27, 2011)

Rednack said:


> Boy was you a big let down to my girlfriend because she don't eat pussy...
> 
> 
> can she get a refund or what?


Ya, I thought she would eat out your mother but good thing she eats my dick. That was a huge let out on her face afterwards.


----------



## Rednack (Oct 27, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> That was a huge let out on her face afterwards.


the only huge let down was when she told you not to cum and rolled over into a gallon of man spunk..She shouted, i told you not to cum and you said...Baby i didn't cum, i farted...


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Oct 27, 2011)

Rednack said:


> the only huge let down was when she told you not to cum and rolled over into a gallon of man spunk..She shouted, i told you not to cum and you said...Baby i didn't cum, i farted...


 
The man spunk you are referencing is my seamen from fucking her for 24hours straight. I didn't fart. Your girlfriend queefed from the extreme stretching of her vagina.


----------



## Rednack (Oct 27, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> The man spunk you are referencing is my seamen from fucking her for 24hours straight. I didn't fart. Your girlfriend queefed from the extreme stretching of her vagina.


I'm bored with you now, you're just tongue fucking my butthole..


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Oct 27, 2011)

Rednack said:


> I'm bored with you now, you're just tongue fucking my butthole..


 
 You mean fucking your butthole with an aluminum bat. Learn how to spell. 
Tongue does not spell aluminum bat.


----------



## Rednack (Oct 27, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> You mean fucking your butthole with an aluminum bat. Learn how to spell.
> Tongue does not spell aluminum bat.


pucker up pilgram..


----------



## withoutrulers (Oct 27, 2011)

pilgram puckering. Does this involve a funny hat?


----------



## Madmann (Oct 28, 2011)

Rednack said:


> I could tell from the very post i read of yours, you was a bitch..But i never in a million years dreamed, you'd be such a sexy bitch...
> 
> 
> nice calves and sway-back btw..


 
That is a body of resemblance to my girlfriend you idiot.

I am not a female. Lay off the whiskey for breakfast.

Clearly you can not handle liquor.



Little Wing said:


> give it up eddie not one person here believes your delusions but you.


 
I swear if I had a nickel for ever one of your misconceptions.

Do not call me eddie and do not call me gentleman.

For the last time I am not some fantasy man you dreamed up.

BOSS is how you need to address me for now on, you shebeast.



Little Wing said:


> as long as no one clicks his sig link it's ok. he prob makes a thread and tries to check his youtube views 1000 times.
> 
> and btw THIS is the BOSS


 
Springsteen is yester-years news, nearly a fossil @ this point.

Its about the here and now baby, and I am the future!


----------



## Madmann (Oct 28, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> You mean fucking your butthole with an aluminum bat. Learn how to spell.
> Tongue does not spell aluminum bat.


 


Rednack said:


> pucker up pilgram..


 

Hey , you two silly ass pussycats take your scratch-fest and meowing elsewhere.

I do not need or want this pathetic display of bitches slapping each other in my thread.


----------



## Madmann (Oct 28, 2011)

troubador said:


> Maybe you should see someone about your self-esteem issues. I'm serious. You're not even hiding it well. You constantly put others down, you're negative, lack personal boundaries, you keep comparing yourself to others. These are tell-tale signs of someone lacking self esteem.


 
You are terrible at reading people. My Boss thread is what I am about.

As far as my actions, I use this place to unleashed hatred and frustration.

I deal with too many idiots every week @ my job and have to keep my mouth shut.

Here I can get that irritation off my chest and clear my mind of it.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Oct 28, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Madmann (Oct 28, 2011)

> Little Wing _*loves Nicolo.* _


Is the name of some little shrivering, bug-eyed, piss poor excuse for a mutt?

Do you pretend that you're Paris Hilton and dress him up tiny tutu and feather scarf?

Chiuaua's are only things that can tolerate being around you, as they can't hear your drivel.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Oct 28, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Hey , you two silly ass pussycats take your scratch-fest and meowing elsewhere.
> 
> I do not need or want this pathetic display of bitches slapping each other in my thread.


 
Shut the fuck up. Just because Rednack raped your family doesn't give you the right to speak to us. I and Rednack are not done arguing who is going to fuck your mother tonight. 






YouTube Video











Rednack I still owe you a thank you card for raping madmann's family.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 28, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Is the name of some little shrivering, bug-eyed, piss poor excuse for a mutt?
> 
> Do you pretend that you're Paris Hilton and dress him up tiny tutu and feather scarf?
> 
> Chiuaua's are only things that can tolerate being around you, as they can't hear your drivel.



shrivering


Chiuaua's 

i think you are paying tutu much attention to me and tutu little to your atrocious spelling.


----------



## secdrl (Oct 28, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Help me with my cutting plan.
> 
> Meal Plan:
> Meal One (7:00 AM)
> ...


 
*Meal 2 looks delicious. Send her my way when you're finished. *


----------



## Pork Chop (Oct 28, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Oh and to you other faggots especially Big Pussy, I need to be a little clearer.
> 
> My girlfriend is like a combination of the two actresses below:
> 
> ...


 


god damn, lol

I dont know where u found that pic but i LIKES, LOL


----------



## rocco0218 (Oct 28, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


>


 
open a little wider dear so I don't pop out your front teeth,,,


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 29, 2011)

Failed on the title. 

Should have read :

"I am THE boss"

... Which in fact is delusional if you think you're in charge here


----------



## Madmann (Oct 29, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> shrivering
> 
> 
> Chiuaua's
> ...


 
You dodge and deflect yet another question, so it must be true.

Now hopefully you'll understand why I don't listen to someone as pitiful as you.



theCaptn' said:


> Failed on the title.
> 
> Should have read :
> 
> ...


 
For the cool young people who understand "BOSS" is a lifestyle terminology.

It does not relate to being the manager or owner of a company or website.

And trust me I would never want to be in charge of a place like this.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Oct 29, 2011)

Madmann said:


> What the fuck are you on about porky?
> 
> If he turns you on that much ask him on a date.
> 
> Leave me out of it. In fact take it out of MY thread ASAP.


 
If your girlfriend is so good looking then why was she chosen for a ???rape the ugliest cunt possible??? contest.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 29, 2011)

Madmann said:


> For the cool young people who understand "BOSS" is a lifestyle terminology.
> 
> It does not relate to being the manager or owner of a company or website.



I am so not a cool young person... But I'm swinging a big cock!


----------



## Madmann (Oct 29, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> If your girlfriend is so good looking then why was she chosen for a ???rape the ugliest cunt possible??? contest.


 
Funny question from someone who obsesses/dreams about her each day.

Next time try having your attempts at insults thought out first before posting.

I know thinking is a mighty struggle for you, but just try your hardest anyway.

BTW - why would my supermodel like girlfriend go for a title that's been held
on lockdown for years by your mother, who couldn't relinqush it even if she
desperately wanted to give it up?

Not that the rules committee would ever allow her to anyway.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Oct 29, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Funny question from someone who obsesses/dreams about her each day.
> 
> Next time try having your attempts at insults thought out first before posting.
> 
> ...


 You don't have a girlfriend. Girl's don't like guys with dicks that makes them look like their fourteen. I dream about one day not getting your mother pregnant during a fuckfest. That dumb, ugly, dyke cunt slut she is that I beat up and beat off on.


----------



## Zaphod (Oct 29, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Funny question from someone who obsesses/dreams about her each day.
> 
> Next time try having your attempts at insults thought out first before posting.
> 
> ...



Here's an insult:  

I burned your girlfriend an hour ago.  She went right up in flames and melted like the blow-up doll she was.  Then I pissed on your pillow and shit in your bed.  I fucked your sister and she said my dick is bigger than yours.  I told her thank you right before I punched her in her ovaries.  Then I skull fucked your mom and before I left a dropped a huge deuce in the toilet and gave your dad (we all know he's not your father) a swirly.  And they liked it.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Oct 29, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> Here's an insult:
> 
> I burned your girlfriend an hour ago. She went right up in flames and melted like the blow-up doll she was. Then I pissed on your pillow and shit in your bed. I fucked your sister and she said my dick is bigger than yours. I told her thank you right before I punched her in her ovaries. Then I skull fucked your mom and before I left a dropped a huge deuce in the toilet and gave your dad (we all know he's not your father) a swirly. And they liked it.


Then I asked madmann's mother if she wanted to die after I fucked her. Then she replied, "I gave birth to madmann, I am dying everyday, if you killed me it would just make me happy." I fistfucked your dead girlfriend and performed necro.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Oct 29, 2011)

I am not sure what smells worse, your girlfriends…cough I mean mother’s vagina or her rotting dead corpse with maggots up in her.


----------



## Madmann (Oct 29, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> Here's an insult:
> 
> I burned his girlfriend an hour ago. She went right up in flames and melted like the blow-up doll she was. Then I pissed on his pillow and shit in your bed. I fucked his sister and she said my dick is bigger than his. I told her thank you right before I punched her in her ovaries. Then I skull fucked his mom and before I left a dropped a huge deuce in the toilet and gave his dad (we all know he's not his father) a swirly. And they liked it.


 


Call of Ktulu said:


> Then I asked frankie's mother if she wanted to die after I fucked her. Then she replied, "I gave birth to frankie, I am dying everyday, if you killed me it would just make me happy." I fistfucked your dead girlfriend and performed necro.


 


OK so for anyone who bothers to read ^^^^ any of that crap....

*DO NOT .... I repeat DO NOT let Zaphod and Call of Ktutu fool you all.*


Those are clearly stories about their revenge against their ex-boyfriends.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Oct 29, 2011)

Madmann said:


> OK so for anyone who bothers to read ^^^^ any of that crap....
> 
> DO NOT I repeat DO NOT let Zaphod and Call of Ktutu fool you all.
> 
> ...


 Your mother is technically my ex boyfriend because I slap her around like a guy and she is not greatful enough to be considered a human being but she is ugly like a guy. She is an ex because I technically date raped her.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 29, 2011)

Madmann said:


> You are terrible at reading people. My Boss thread is what I am about.
> 
> As far as my actions, I use this place to unleashed hatred and frustration.
> 
> ...




If you're such a Boss why can't you find a job where you don't have to eat shit and pretend you like it? Not smart enough to be top dog or what?

Just because i'm asking you a question i will sort of answer yours. Nicolo is a man. My dog is a 57 pound black pit bull named Cabal and he wouldn't be caught dead in any stupid human dress me up crap that some morons do to their dogs. So, why stay in a job that obviously makes you a bit postal?


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 29, 2011)

Madmann said:


> OK so for anyone who bothers to read ^^^^ any of that crap....
> 
> *DO NOT .... I repeat DO NOT let Zaphod and Call of Ktutu fool you all.*
> 
> ...



did frankie go to hollywood?


----------



## Madmann (Oct 29, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> If you're such a Boss why can't you find a job where you don't have to eat shit and pretend you like it? So, why stay in a job that obviously makes you a bit postal?


 
Yada yada whatever, really couldn't care less about your dog actually.

No job is free from moronic goofballs who can't help but ruin someone's day.
Would not matter at all what I'd be doing, headaches will come in all forms of life.

You giving me the most headaches online of anyone should know it all too well, but I digress.

This is one of my steam places and if you don't like it , you can just fuck off somewhere else and not read it.

I'm not here to get your fucking approval on anything.


----------



## katanga (Oct 29, 2011)

Madmann said:


> You are terrible at reading people. My Boss thread is what I am about.
> 
> As far as my actions, I use this place to unleashed hatred and frustration.
> 
> ...



LOL thats so sad, you have to come here to release your daily tension, dude try and get laid even if you have to bribe some homeless whino with a few bottles of cheap plonk well you may get lucky and end up with a hand job ....but be careful you may like it...


----------



## katanga (Oct 29, 2011)

Ok, I got this all wrong my bad,

I can now see why you have to keep your mouth shut at work...


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 29, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Yada yada whatever, really couldn't care less about your dog actually.
> 
> i know. you already announced that animals know to stay away from you. pretty creepy thought.... serial killers start with animals and more pressure than they can cope with
> 
> ...


----------



## Madmann (Oct 29, 2011)

katanga said:


> LOL thats so sad, you have to come here to release your daily tension, dude try and get laid yada yada yada drip drip drip drip...
> 
> Basically your words and what your saying is you have to deal with idiots who you cannot stand up to, because your a PUSSY!!! What ever your job you either take shit or you give it....you basically take shit daily so your a PUSSY!!


 
Umm no you Duke of Dumbasses, its called being smart, playing your cards right.

I don't speak out, so I can keep my job long enough to make all the money I can before quitting.


----------



## Madmann (Oct 29, 2011)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> smart people have lives and *jobs *that don't wear them down but build them up
> people being morons wouldn't get under your skin. you'd be chill no matter what some insignificant person brushing by your day said or did.


 

Not sure what planet you are from or fantasy world your mind lapses into...

But on Earth it does not work that way, no human goes through life without
dealing with problems and with people who should not be allowed to roam free.


So do not quit your day job and go into life coaching, because you would be terrible.


And do not call me eddie anymore, that is not my name.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Oct 29, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Umm no you Duke of Dumbasses, its called being smart, playing your cards right.
> 
> I don't speak out, so I can keep my job long enough to make all the money I can before quitting.


 I raped your family with rednack.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 29, 2011)

maybe a nice little tree for your cubicle would help you relax.


----------



## katanga (Oct 29, 2011)

In my book matey, its called being a PUSSY, If you had some ounce of real character you may have found yourself in a completely different position other then the one your in now, trying to save the pennies when you could be really earning and enjoying life to the MAX !!

If you had only applied yourself, look where you could have been working ...


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 29, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Not sure what planet you are from or fantasy world your mind lapses into...
> 
> But on Earth it does not work that way, no human goes through life without
> dealing with problems and with people who should not be allowed to roam free.
> ...



well strong people don't let the actions or stupidity of complete strangers ruin their mood or day. eddie.


----------



## katanga (Oct 29, 2011)

Madmannnnn change your avatar to this one its so you .....L4 love...


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Oct 29, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> maybe a nice little tree for your cubicle would help you relax.


Perfect shape to shove into madmann's mother's loose asshole. My ticket number is #1324895132748095 to fuck madmann's mother.


----------



## Madmann (Oct 29, 2011)

katanga said:


> In my book matey, its called being a PUSSY and blah blah blah I just can't shake being a moron


 
Thankfully I do not subscribe or read from the book of dimwits.


----------



## Madmann (Oct 29, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> I raped your family with rednack.


 

And now you can jump off the highest building in your city and die a happy camper.

So do it immediately.


----------



## Madmann (Oct 29, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> well strong people don't let the actions or stupidity of complete strangers ruin their mood or day. eddie.


 
So apparently it does not hurt you to be so clueless.

Carry on then, just don't bother me anymore while you're doing it.



katanga said:


> Madmannnnn change your avatar to this one its so you .....L4 love...


 
NO thanks.

I have no interest in your brother's hidden lifestyle.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Oct 29, 2011)

Madmann said:


> And now you can jump off the highest building in your city and die a happy camper.
> 
> So do it immediately.


 Thank you for finally admitting that I rape your family. You are right if I die I would die happy unlike you because you were molested by your father as a child. Ps. I raped your mother.


----------



## katanga (Oct 29, 2011)

Your yearly subscribtion to Gimp world is due for renewal can you send you funds swiftly to www.yourmamahasadammsmellybuttandmadmannsticksittoherdaily.com

OR

www.madmannisagimpusedbythecrackheadsinhisneighbourhoodnightly.com


----------



## Madmann (Oct 29, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Thank you for finally admitting that I rape your family. You are right if I die I would die happy unlike you because you were molested by your father as a child. Ps. I raped your mother.


 

Whatever floats your imaginary boat sunshine.

You bore me, so be gone.


----------



## Madmann (Oct 29, 2011)

katanga said:


> Your yearly subscribtion to Gimp world is due for renewal can you send you funds swiftly to some shit


 
That was so stupid it doesn't even warrant a comeback.


----------



## katanga (Oct 29, 2011)

That is not my bruv you little joker.you nearly had me..aww , you know who is realy in that pic...be honest now to all them good people out their...

Its you and your pops on a father and son night out ...you look like your having so much fun....


----------



## Madmann (Oct 29, 2011)

katanga said:


> That is not my bruv you little joker.you nearly had me..aww , you know who is realy in that pic...be honest now to all them good people out their...
> 
> Its you and your pops on a father and son night out ...you look like your having so much fun....


 

Nobody has as much fun as you do inserting used, uncleaned dildos up your anus.


----------



## katanga (Oct 29, 2011)

ok I think its time to put Madmann back in his cage people, I think the timeout has allowed him to get in touch with his feminine side...come on boy....time to go home now...good boy just think another week and you can come out again for a hour or so...


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Oct 29, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Whatever floats your imaginary boat sunshine.
> 
> You bore me, so be gone.


Imaginarary? You mean your sex life and girlfriend. Your mother sheds a lot of blood when being raped. You admitted that I rape your family here: 


Madmann said:


> And now you can jump off the highest building in your city and die a happy camper.
> 
> So do it immediately.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Oct 30, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Nobody has as much fun as you do inserting used, uncleaned dildos up your anus.


 I came down your mother's throat before I slit it.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 30, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> I came down your mother's throat before I slit it.



If you'd done it the other way round I might have repped ya


----------



## Zaphod (Oct 30, 2011)

Madmann said:


> OK so for anyone who bothers to read ^^^^ any of that crap....
> 
> *DO NOT .... I repeat DO NOT let Zaphod and Call of Ktutu fool you all.*
> 
> ...



You can't even copy shit correctly.  Moron.  

Last night I drilled a hole in the back of your sister's head and literally fucked her brain.


----------



## Zaphod (Oct 30, 2011)

Madmann said:


> That was so stupid it doesn't even warrant a comeback.



But your dumb ass STILL replied to it.


----------



## CellarDoor (Oct 30, 2011)

This guy is exactly how I picture Madmann's bitch ass.


----------



## Madmann (Oct 31, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> This guy is exactly how I picture Madmann's bitch ass.


 
I actually do have a shirt like that and the platinum chain.

But never wear that style of hat or supermodel furr coat.

I'm usually dressed in black, leather jacket, t-shirt, and sweat pants.


----------



## Madmann (Oct 31, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> But your dumb ass STILL replied to it.


 
I said comeback you retarded dipstick not reply.

Fuck your reading comprehension gets more awful by the minute.


----------



## ExLe (Oct 31, 2011)

Madmann said:


> I actually do have a shirt like that and the platinum chain.
> 
> But never wear that style of hat or supermodel furr coat.
> 
> I'm usually dressed in black, leather jacket, t-shirt, and sweat pants.


 

A leather jacket with sweat pants?... 

I see your mom has started allowing you to dress yourself again...

Those months of begging have truly paid off..


----------



## bmw (Oct 31, 2011)

Little Wing said:


>



*nice...I'd like to see her cock!*


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 31, 2011)

Madmann said:


> No you pinheaded nancy boy.
> 
> 
> More like this....



You go out in public looking like a broke Guido?


----------



## Madmann (Oct 31, 2011)

ExLe said:


> A leather jacket with sweat pants?...
> 
> I see your mom has started allowing you to dress yourself again...


 
No you shitheaded nancy boy.

More like this....


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 31, 2011)

No hes the asian kid in the orange shirt trolling the broke guido


----------



## Madmann (Oct 31, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> You go out in public looking like a broke Guido?


 
Broke? Seriously?

Your ignorance is beyond words.

I don't care to be a tight jean, sweater vest wearing snobby pushover punkass like you.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 31, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Broke? Seriously?
> 
> Your ignorance is beyond words.




Explain to us what's fashionable about looking like you just went shopping at Goodwill?  

That Goodwill dressing shit was played out in the 90's with grunge.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 31, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> No hes the asian kid in the orange shirt trolling the broke guido


----------



## Madmann (Oct 31, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> No hes the asian kid in the orange shirt trolling the broke guido


 

Please don't talk about anyone being broke old fucknut.


----------



## Madmann (Oct 31, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> Explain to us what's fashionable about looking like you just went shopping at Goodwill?
> 
> That Goodwill dressing shit was played out in the 90's with grunge.


 
Again your ignorance is beyond words.

And who cares about being "fashionable" in everyday casual wear?

That is for FEMALES and FAGGOTS <---- which is YOUR peeps.

No thanks I am fine the way I am and my ladies agree.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 31, 2011)

up to your old tricks again madgentlemann, thats cute, but heres the deal cunt. that pic is of me not some fucking tool I lust after on the internet.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 31, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Please don't talk about anyone being broke old fucknut.



What the fuck else are you gonna wear at the beach fuck nuts?  You gonna walk around all day in silk shorts and a silk shirt when everyone else is in bathing suits and swim shorts?  

Has your broke ass ever been to a Caribbean island before or have you been limited to the water park in your home town?    And Wii Resorts doesn't count.


----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 31, 2011)

What a joke


----------



## Madmann (Oct 31, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> What the fuck else are you gonna wear at the beach fuck nuts? You gonna walk around all day in silk shorts and a silk shirt when everyone else is in bathing suits and swim shorts?
> 
> Has your broke ass ever been to a Caribbean island before or have you been limited to the water park in your home town?  And Wii Resorts doesn't count.


 
Black board shorts is what I wear, not some cheap ass wife-beater and "converse" cap.

Seriously it seems like you upped your dosage of stupid pills this morning to an alarming rate.


----------



## bmw (Oct 31, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Please don't talk about anyone being broke old fucknut.



I'd hit it.


----------



## Madmann (Oct 31, 2011)

bmw said:


> I'd hit it.


 
And it would hit you and you bitches will take turns all night along.


----------



## bmw (Oct 31, 2011)

Madmann said:


> And it would hit you and you bitches will take turns all night along.



Stop!  You're turning me on!!!





^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Official LHJO "emoticon"


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Oct 31, 2011)

Madmann said:


> And it would hit you and you bitches will take turns all night along.


 You seem to be avoiding the posts were I owned you Madmann. Ps. look at my Dear, Madmann thread. I raped your mother.


----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 31, 2011)

Negged!!, hahhahaa.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 1, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Black board shorts is what I wear, not some cheap ass wife-beater and "converse" cap.
> 
> Seriously it seems like you upped your dosage of stupid pills this morning to an alarming rate.




While I go shirtless at the beach to show off my jerkedness, who gives a flying fuck if someone wears a tank top at some point?  And who gives a fuck what it says on the hat as long as the hat covers one's grape?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 1, 2011)

I find it funny that  the two biggest cunts on I.M. (Nohe and madgentleman) post other peoples pics and poke fun at them when they don't have the balls to post thier own pics. So this shit don't bother me. But maybe I should wear a leather jacket and some track pants to the beach, that way I can be like madgentleman. Tell me pussyboy does your Mommy take you out shopping before the school year to get you them clothes or do you dumpster dive other peoploes shit clothes from them drop off things in the corner of the gas stations? 

Answer me cunt!!!


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Nov 1, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> I find it funny that the two biggest cunts on I.M. (Nohe and madgentleman) post other peoples pics and poke fun at them when they don't have the balls to post thier own pics. So this shit don't bother me. But maybe I should wear a leather jacket and some track pants to the beach, that way I can be like madgentleman. Tell me pussyboy does your Mommy take you out shopping before the school year to get you them clothes or do you dumpster dive other peoploes shit clothes from them drop off things in the corner of the gas stations?
> 
> Answer me cunt!!!


 Don't worry about him. I think I scared him off with the posts on his wall and my Dear, Madmann thread. Just neg him.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 1, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Again your ignorance is beyond words.
> 
> And who cares about being "fashionable" in everyday casual wear?
> 
> ...



You're the one who thinks you're the fashionable GQ ladies pimp.  I simply stated if you think that all black Guido street cigarette carton hustler look is cool, you and those female trolls/ladyboys you hang out are clueless.   

As a matter of fact, that look is so lame it's actually quite similar to the gay look of Z Cavaricci of the 80's.


----------



## withoutrulers (Nov 1, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Don't worry about him. I think I scared him off with the posts on his wall and my Dear, Madmann thread. Just neg him.


I went and saw maddmann's wall. That's uh.... that's pretty awful. Those pics you put up in there were terrible as well.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 1, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> I went and saw maddmann's wall. That's uh.... that's pretty awful. Those pics you put up in there were terrible as well.




 at his wall


----------



## Madmann (Nov 1, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> I find it funny that the two biggest cunts on I.M. (Nohe and madgentleman) post other peoples pics and poke fun at them when they don't have the balls to post thier own pics. So this shit don't bother me. But maybe I should wear a leather jacket and some track pants to the beach, that way I can be like madgentleman. Tell me pussyboy does your Mommy take you out shopping before the school year to get you them clothes or do you dumpster dive other peoploes shit clothes from them drop off things in the corner of the gas stations?
> 
> Answer me cunt!!!


 
Settle down gramps, don't wanna throw your back out again.

I'm glad my astute observations do not bother you...well....
not throughout the course of your meltdowns, where I suppose it wanes.

*FYI:* converse went out of style 20 years ago alzheimer, I mean oldtimer.



Big Pimpin said:


> You're the one who thinks you're the fashionable GQ ladies pimp. I simply stated if you think that all black Guido street cigarette carton hustler look is cool, you and those female trolls/ladyboys you hang out are clueless.
> 
> As a matter of fact, that look is so lame it's actually quite similar to the gay look of Z Cavaricci of the 80's.


 
You feeble-minded, repugnantly arrogant, tasteless, spoonfed, magnet-of-ignorance.

You would not recognize or undestand coolness and style if it smack you across your faggot face.

Bottom line is I don't dress like some weak, sissy bitch that's just begging to be mugged.

It would totally suck to be you or apart of your 'crew' or whatever your pompus shitbrain friends call themselves.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 1, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Settle down gramps, don't wanna throw your back out again.
> 
> I'm glad my astute observations do not bother you...well....
> not throughout the course of your meltdowns, where I suppose it wanes.
> ...



Then why would you say you dress like a broke Guido who steals cartons of cigarettes from Hadji convenience stores in the Bronx?    You posted that silly faggot picture of the back in black themed trip to Goodwill, not me.


----------



## Madmann (Nov 1, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> Then why would you say you dress like a broke Guido who steals cartons of cigarettes from Hadji convenience stores in the Bronx? You posted that silly faggot picture of the back in black themed trip to Goodwill, not me.


 
Message for Big Pimpin from the great beyond.....


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 1, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Message for Big Pimpin from the great beyond.....




Madmann, that's the best cut down I've heard or read since the 3rd grade.  Keep up the good work bro.


----------



## Madmann (Nov 1, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> Then why would you say you dress like a broke Guido who steals cartons of cigarettes from Hadji convenience stores in the Bronx? You posted that silly faggot picture of the back in black themed trip to Goodwill, not me.


 
*Check my sig and click on the Fast Lane link up.*

*My style of dressing is worn by elite musical artists.*

Hope that brings some clarity to your cobweb-infested blockhead.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 1, 2011)

Madmann said:


> *Check my sig and click on the Fast Lane link up.*
> 
> *My style of dressing is worn by elite musical artists.*
> 
> Hope that brings some clarity to your cobweb-infested blockhead.




What kind of trained fighter/killer dresses like a pussified musician?


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Nov 1, 2011)

Madmann I love how you avoid my posts because you know I own you and rape your mother on a daily basis. Read my Dear, Madmann thread. You need to come by my house later to suck my dick without a condom on, on the john.


----------



## Madmann (Nov 1, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> What kind of trained fighter/killer dresses like a pussified musician?


 
Yeah Eminem is real pussified.


BREAKING NEWS:
You're an Idiot.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Nov 1, 2011)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/146419-dear-madmann.html


----------



## Madmann (Nov 1, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Madmann I love how you avoid my posts because drip drip drip drip drip drip blah blah blah plop plop plop yawn yawn yawn.


 
You are more stale than a month old bag of open potato chips.

GET LOST and stop wasting my time with your hunger for my attention.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Nov 1, 2011)

Madmann said:


> You are more stale than a month old bag of open potato chips.
> 
> GET LOST and stop wasting my time with your hunger for my attention.


 I raped your mother: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/146419-dear-madmann.html


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 1, 2011)

You're a loser eddie and the only thing you're trained to kill is about 20,000 sperm at a time when you swallow them.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 1, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> You're a loser eddie and the only thing you're trained to kill is about 20,000 sperm at a time when you swallow them.


----------



## Madmann (Nov 1, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> You're a loser eddie and the only thing you're trained to kill is about 20,000 sperm at a time when you swallow them.


 
So the Call of Coconuts actual name is eddie.

Not really all that interesting, but whatever.

A looney bitch is still just a looney bitch by any name.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 1, 2011)

Madmann said:


> So the Call of Coconuts actual name is eddie.
> 
> Not really all that interesting, but whatever.
> 
> A looney bitch is still a looney bitch by any name.



No eddie, everyone here knows I was talking about you.....Don't play dumb, your just to good at it.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 1, 2011)




----------



## Madmann (Nov 1, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> No eddie, everyone here knows I was talking about you.....Don't play dumb, your just to good at it.


 
THAT IS NOT MY NAME you geritol-guzzling, peach-fuzz growing, halfwit diaper-destroyer.

Too bad for those who know as little to nothing as you do, bunch of hapless gasbags.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 1, 2011)

ok eddie, no need to get upset. mommy might hear you banging the keyboard and take youe computer time away.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Nov 1, 2011)

Madmann said:


> THAT IS NOT MY NAME you geritol-guzzling, peach-fuzz growing, halfwit diaper-destroyer.
> 
> Too bad for those who know as little to nothing as you do, bunch of hapless gasbags.


 http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/146419-dear-madmann.html I raped your mother.


----------



## Madmann (Nov 1, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> ok eddie, no need to get upset. mommy might hear you banging the keyboard and take youe computer time away.


 

Go fuck yourself, or that ugly mutt in your avatar.

Fucking Braindead Bitch.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 1, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Go fuck yourself.
> 
> Fucking Braindead Bitch.




Lame for a trained killer.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 1, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Go fuck yourself, or that ugly mutt in your avatar.
> 
> Fucking Braindead Bitch.



Look eddie, I'm just trying to help. I don't want mommy getting mad at you for interupting her bussiness hours upstairs. Thats all.


----------



## Madmann (Nov 1, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> Lame for a trained killer.


 
Many of your brain cells have been killed @ this point.

But that really isn't news to anyone anymore. 

You never told me your style of dressing, fashionesta??


----------



## Madmann (Nov 1, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Look eddie, I'm just trying to help. I don't want mommy getting mad at you for interupting her bussiness hours upstairs. Thats all.


 
Counseling for your mid-life crisis of chaffing and delusion is the help YOU NEED.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 1, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Many of your brain cells have been killed @ this point.
> 
> But that really isn't news to anyone anymore.
> 
> You never told me your style of dressing, fashionesta??




Here's a hint:  It's not the Goth section at Goodwill.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 1, 2011)

you know eddie, being a safety on the short bus does not make you a boss and riding said short bus on the highway to get  home does not constitute living in the fast lane.


----------



## Madmann (Nov 1, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> Here's a hint: It's not the Goth section at Goodwill.


 
You don't care for specifics do you Elton John-wannabe??


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Nov 1, 2011)

Madmann said:


> You don't care for specifics do you Elton John-wannabe??


 
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/146419-dear-madmann.html I raped your mother.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Nov 1, 2011)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/146419-dear-madmann.html I raped your mother.


----------



## ExLe (Nov 1, 2011)

Faggmann...

Why are you avoiding Call of Ktulu?...

You look like a scared bitch by avoiding him...


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Nov 1, 2011)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/146419-dear-madmann.html I raped your mother.


----------



## Madmann (Nov 1, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> you know eddie, being a safety on the short bus does not make you a boss and riding said short bus on the highway to get home does not constitute living in the fast lane.


 
Why are you sharing the advice someone gave your son to me?

Are you really that stupid? You haven't realized that I'm nothing like your relatives?


----------



## Madmann (Nov 1, 2011)

ExLe said:


> Why are you avoiding Call of Ktulu?...


 
Avoiding who? What? 

You're typing with your ass again Exlax.

When will your textual diarreha come to an end?

No pun intended.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 1, 2011)

your right eddie my relatives took the regular bus and didn't have to wear a helmet. don't fight it kid, just take the medicine like mommy says and it will all be better soon. I promise!!!


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Nov 1, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Avoiding who? What?
> 
> You're typing with your ass again Exlax.
> 
> ...


 
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/146419-dear-madmann.html I raped your mother.  Your avoiding my thread. I know your are my scared little bitch.


----------



## Madmann (Nov 1, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> your right eddie my relatives took the regular bus and didn't have to wear a helmet. don't fight it kid, just take the medicine like mommy says and it will all be better soon. I promise!!!


 

You don't fight that animal attraction between you and your cum-mutt.

Its probably calling for you right now, to insert your little unit into its little poop-hole.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Nov 1, 2011)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/146419-dear-madmann.html I raped your mother.  Your avoiding my thread. I know your are my scared little bitch.


----------



## ExLe (Nov 1, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Avoiding who? What?
> 
> You're typing with your ass again Exlax.
> 
> ...


 

How sad is it when you have to go into your settings and ignore Call of Ktulu

This is the equivalent of a grown man getting a restraining order on another man...


Have you no shame Faggmann


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 1, 2011)

Madmann said:


> You don't fight that animal attraction between you and your cum-mutt.
> 
> Its probably calling for you right now, to insert your little unit into its little poop-hole.



Now edward, you know I don't have sex with my dog, thats just crazy talk. 
Geez, you must live in a barn with that train of thought.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Nov 1, 2011)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/146419-dear-madmann.html I raped your mother.  Your avoiding my thread. I know your are my scared little bitch.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Nov 1, 2011)

ExLe said:


> How sad is it when you have to go into your settings and ignore Call of Ktulu
> 
> This is the equivalent of a grown man getting a restraining order on another man...
> 
> ...


 Post the thread for him.


----------



## Madmann (Nov 1, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Now edward, you know I don't have sex with my dog, thats just crazy talk.


 
Could have fooled me with your idiocy and lack of ability with human females.

But maybe that cum-stained mutt is actually smarter than you for keeping its
distance and avoiding diseases it could possibly contract from such intercourse.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm calling you out Madmann. If I don't own you, they say I don't RIGHT NOW!


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Nov 1, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Could have fooled me with your idiocy and lack of ability with human females.
> 
> But maybe that cum-stained mutt is actually smarter than you for keeping its
> distance and avoiding diseases it could possibly contract from such intercourse.


 


ExLe said:


> How sad is it when you have to go into your settings and ignore Call of Ktulu
> 
> This is the equivalent of a grown man getting a restraining order on another man...
> 
> ...


 
I raped your mother madmann.


----------



## ExLe (Nov 1, 2011)

Faggmann

I don't think this is what your mom had in mind when she not to waiste your vegetables...


----------



## Madmann (Nov 1, 2011)

ExLe said:


> I don't think this is what your mom had in mind when she not to waiste your vegetables...


 
I think your mom forced you to devour way too many vegetables and prune juice.

Supposely to keep your constipated hide regular, but it got outta hand real quick.

Now I understand your love for Exlax, but understanding that doesn't make me any less disgusted.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 1, 2011)

come on eddie we know you just called upstairs  "mom do we have any carrots?"


----------



## ExLe (Nov 1, 2011)

Madmann said:


> I think your mom forced you to devour way too many vegetables and prune juice.
> 
> Supposely to keep your constipated hide regular, but it got outta hand real quick.
> 
> Now I understand your love for Exlax, but understanding that doesn't make me any less disgusted.


 
What a weak ass comeback...

Stick to getting shit fucked Fag...


----------



## ExLe (Nov 1, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> come on eddie we know you just called upstairs "mom do we have any carrots?"


 
Or cucumbers...


----------



## Madmann (Nov 1, 2011)

ExLe said:


> What a weak ass comeback...


 
 I'm close to the truth and it hurts you I know.

But believe it or not there are actually people with worse problems than you.

Fortunately I will never be one of them. But I did find somebody....



			
				REDDOG309 said:
			
		

> come on eddie we know you just called upstairs "mom do we have any carrots?"


 
He now thinks you are eddie too. What a frighteningly crazed individual.

But its up to you Exlax whether or not you care to set him straight.


----------



## ExLe (Nov 1, 2011)

Fagmann,

I do have to thank you for one thing...

Ever since you started trolling around here I no longer have to work out my abs...

They get a daily workout every time I laugh at your sad attempt for trolling...

You have provided great service to us all...

Now go back to playing basketball, eating fried chicken and listening to rap music...


----------



## Madmann (Nov 1, 2011)

^^^^

Shitheads like this is why the USA went to hell in a hand-basket.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 1, 2011)

^^^^^

Shitheads like this is why anything goes went to hell in a hand basket


----------



## ExLe (Nov 1, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> Shitheads like this is why anything goes went to hell in a hand basket


 
This ^^^^^


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 1, 2011)

^^^^^


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Nov 1, 2011)

Madmann I called you on your cell phone and you started crying for me to leave me alone. I am about to post your number on this site. Just remember, you're my bitch, bitch.


----------



## ExLe (Nov 1, 2011)

Madmann said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Shitheads like this is why the USA went to hell in a hand-basket.


 
Lazy fucks who live off the system and don't contribute to society are why the US is going to hell and a hand-basket...

There are more takers then makers now...

So blame your parents...


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Nov 1, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Madmann I called you on your cell phone and you started crying for me to leave me alone. I am about to post your number on this site. Just remember, you're my bitch, bitch.


 BOOM! Tell everyone if this is not true. Tell it to me bitch. Say it to me.


----------



## Madmann (Nov 1, 2011)

ExLe said:


> Lazy fucks who live off the system and don't contribute to society are why the US is going to hell and a hand-basket...
> 
> There are more takers then makers now...
> 
> So blame your parents...


 

Blame yours for allowing lazy fucks to live off the system.

Blame yours for choosing greed over common sense.


Fucking simpleton, you should really jump off the nearest bridge.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Nov 1, 2011)

Keep it up eddie and 
I'll post your cell number. I love how you cried on the phone to me and begged me to leave you alone.


----------



## Madmann (Nov 9, 2011)

*I'M STILL A BOSS.*




Now carry on all you cock-raiders.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 9, 2011)

Madmann said:


> *I'M STILL A BOSS.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes Eddie, you're still a Sonic Boss for getting though to the next level.  

What's wrong, your Sega not working tonight?


----------



## Madmann (Nov 9, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> Yes Eddie, you're still a Sonic Boss for getting though to the next level.
> 
> What's wrong, your Sega not working tonight?


 
This entire thread has nothing to with sonic.

GO back and re-read if your brain hasn't overloaded yet.


----------



## gearin up (Nov 9, 2011)

Madmann said:


> *I'M STILL A BOSS.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
This is a pathetically desperate attempt for attn. you should be ashamed!! Judging from your post count you must spend all day here.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 10, 2011)

gearin up said:


> This is a pathetically desperate attempt for attn. you should be ashamed!! Judging from your post count you must spend all day here.




Just from 2-6 while he's at special ed daycare.


----------



## swollen (Nov 10, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> Just from 2-6 while he's at special ed daycare.


----------



## katanga (Nov 10, 2011)

Madmann said:


> *I'M STILL A BOSS.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...







After a hard day???s work, this gay boss(MADMANN) comes home and plays with his bondage boy to relieve his stress. 

His boy toy loves to get tied up ??? and he loves the flogger even more. MADMANN drags his boytoy into the living room and treats him like an animal, complete with a butt-plug tail. While tightly bound, bondage boy is made to suck MADMANNS cock and lick his feet.  MADMANN then pulls the bound bondage boy into the bedroom for some ass-caning, and fucks him until he cums all over.


This is Madmanns day, As a Gay boss


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 10, 2011)

i think it'd be a lot more likely that madmann is the one that's bound up while dressed as a sonic boss and his boyfriend dresses like sonic and dominates him.


----------



## ExLe (Nov 10, 2011)

katanga said:


> After a hard day’s work, this gay boss(MADMANN) comes home and plays with his bondage boy to relieve his stress.
> 
> His boy toy loves to get tied up — and he loves the flogger even more. MADMANN drags his boytoy into the living room and treats him like an animal, complete with a butt-plug tail. While tightly bound, bondage boy is made to suck MADMANNS cock and lick his feet. MADMANN then pulls the bound bondage boy into the bedroom for some ass-caning, and fucks him until he cums all over.
> 
> ...


 
No...

Fagmann is the bondage boy...






Fagmann on his lunch break


----------



## Madmann (Nov 12, 2011)

katanga said:


> After a hard day’s work, this gay boss(MADMANN) comes home and plays with his bondage boy to relieve his stress.
> 
> His boy toy loves to get tied up —


 

Your ex-lover is not my boy toy, but he does enjoy getting beatings
and submitting to men in suits, from what I read on his master's blog.

Begging, crawling, licking the floor <--- He now does for them what he made you do.

His master also told me, he doesn't miss you one bit since dumping you for his new gig.




Little Wing said:


> i think it'd be a lot more likely that madmann is the one that's bound up while dressed as a sonic boss and his boyfriend dresses like sonic and dominates him.


 
Hey did you know that both Kristin Stewart and Cheryl Hines are better than you??


















So against both young and old woman you fail at being more beautiful.


Hasta Little Beast.


----------



## Zaphod (Nov 12, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Your ex-lover is not my boy toy, but he does enjoy getting beatings
> and submitting to men in suits, from what I read on his master's blog.
> 
> Begging, crawling, licking the floor <--- He now does for them what he made you do.
> ...



That's the best you've got?  Retards insult better than you.  Speaking of retards, I saw your father the other day washing the windows at the grocery store.  He started hassling a customer and his retard overseer had to use the shock collar on him.


----------



## Madmann (Nov 12, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> That's the best you've got? Retards insult better than you.


 
It takes a retard to understand, agree with, and compliment other retards.

So I'm glad you found a place where you fit in perfectly. 
With friends on your level who can make you smile.

You should much more time with them, and less time heckling me.


----------



## Zaphod (Nov 12, 2011)

Madmann said:


> It takes a retard to understand, agree with, and compliment other retards.
> 
> So I'm glad you found a place where you fit in perfectly.
> With friends on your level who can make you smile.



Experience talking for you?  You might improve your thought processes if you try huffing some paint.  Others doing that would suffer from doing, but it would help you.


----------



## Madmann (Nov 12, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> Experience talking for you?


 
Yes the experience from reading your cringe-inducing, retarded posts every week.


----------

